# Butter on corn



## LadyCook61 (Aug 4, 2008)

I melt the butter with salt , pepper, ground basil, ground rosemary, in a small bowl in the microwave.  We use a silicone brush to brush the butter onto the corn on the cob.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 4, 2008)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

Sometimes I just go butter, salt and pepper, or even just butter, but I really love when I nuke some butter, salt, pepper, finely chopped garlic and a little dry Italian seasoning and put that on. If I am grilling them out of the husk, I will baste them with it as they cook.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 4, 2008)

*I am an anal purist when it comes to steak - I want  nothing on it because I want to taste the meat - and corn, just butter and salt.   The corn here in Michigan is so terrific that I don't want anything competing for that great flavor.*


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 4, 2008)

I bake mine in the husk with butter added to the husk.  If I boil because it's too hot to turn the oven on we add butter by rolling the cob in the butter then add mayo and Parmesan.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 4, 2008)

5 minutes in boiling water and if it's really good - absolutely nothing on it!  I will break down and put butter on it and then I just want more butter than corn 

Elsie - if you like Mexican flavors try a bit of chili powder, cumin, lime juice, and some ground chili flakes on your corn, of course, all this in melted butter!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 4, 2008)

tons of butter and lots of pepper for me. could make a meal of just corn.

babe


----------



## luvs (Aug 4, 2008)

i roll my corn through stick butter till it's dripping, then add salt, pepper & garlic powder. yum. 
my goodness, my stomach is pinching cause i want corn now!!!


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 4, 2008)

I husk my corn and put it on aluminum foil. I salt it, put 3 ice cubes in and then some butter. Seal ot all up and put it on the grill. Turn 90 degrees at 15 min again at 30 min. Put the steak on (7 min per side). 

Time to eat. I definitely think the rosemary and basil need to go in now.

AC


----------



## luvs (Aug 4, 2008)

who else loves those tacky corn holders...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

Before I would husk corn and wrap it in aluminum foil, I would peel the husk, butter it, and then close it back up using string if I had to, but that's just me. I think along those lines 
Corn husk. Nature's aluminum foil. 

Go "green", AC.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 4, 2008)

I have the tacky corn cob holders, with the tacky corn cob dishes to match LOL. Only butter, nothing else. And tons of butter at that, smothered in butter, dripping butter everywhere, no wonder I am having cholesterol problems amounts of butter on it.
You get the idea, LOL.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 4, 2008)

I have the corn holders - my grand kids love them!! I'm a butter salt & pepper & we roll our corn on the butter - if there's enough of us. Otherwise, I don't allow it. 

Can we roll?? is what my kids used to ask. Memories.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 4, 2008)

When I could eat corn actually on the cob, I loved the tacky cob holders.  I miss being able to eat corn from the cob.  Stupid bad teeth.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 4, 2008)

I got the dishes to go with the holders as they do an excellent job of holding all the butter that drips off so I can pour it back on between bites, LOL.


----------



## Constance (Aug 4, 2008)

I like to butter a piece of bread and roll the corn in it. That makes it easy to salt, also. Just salt it as you roll it around in that piece of bread you have in your hand.

Oh...eat the bread when you're finished.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 4, 2008)

I use "I can't believe it's not butter" and mix in Lawry's seasoned salt and spread it on with a knife one bite at a time.  Kind of slow eating but scrumptious as I get butter with every bite and little drips off.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember those corn holders.
Those things were a must eating corn right out of the boiling pot, like mom used to make.


----------



## AMSeccia (Aug 4, 2008)

Butter!  Salt!  First choice is to soak (in husk) in water and grill to perfection.  2nd choice is to insert my trusty (aka tacky??) corn cob knobs before boiling or nuking, which cool off in time to eat the corn.  Yummy!  There is nothing like fresh, local corn.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 5, 2008)

babetoo said:


> tons of butter and lots of pepper for me. could make a meal of just corn.
> 
> babe


 
*Funny you should say that!  A friend dropped off 6 ears she bought at a local roadside stand. last night.   The corn had just been picked and I ate 3 cobs and a peach for dinner.   *
*Since the corn has just come into season  here in Michigan, the kernals were small and crisp.  Just the way I like it.  When it's been out for a while the corn kernals get large and starchy.  No thanks.  This was some of the best corn I've ever eaten.  ***


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 5, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Elsie - if you like Mexican flavors try a bit of chili powder, cumin, lime juice, and some ground chili flakes on your corn, of course, all this in melted butter!


 
*I have a recipe with just that combination but never tried it.  I know people who have and they love it.  Since I have all the ingredients I may give it a shot tonight with one ear and see. if I like it.   I'll try anything.   *


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 5, 2008)

My corn holders arent tacky, they are cute


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 5, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> My corn holders arent tacky, they are cute


 
I have those too, but never use them.  I use my hands to hold the corn.


----------



## wdillsmith (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll see your tacky and raise you one. Not only are corn picks (aka corn holders) standard fare at my house, we also have something called a "butter boy." It's a little plastic contraption that holds a stick of butter, and one end has a curved opening, making it easy to butter the corn by just running it along the cob. There is a plastic slide at the other end (like a push-up popsicle) to get more butter to come out the top. My mother-in-law gave it to us after we asked for it, since she had 2.


----------



## luvs (Aug 5, 2008)

i'll raise you another. we owned a butter boy, too!!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 5, 2008)

I only have the holders and only pull them out when my daughter insists.  

My corn, just naked if it's fresh and no more than several hours old.  Older corn, butter and salt and salt and salt.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 5, 2008)

luvs said:


> i'll raise you another. we owned a butter boy, too!!


Us too, we just don't use it.


----------



## JohnL (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a fan of peeling back the husk, removing the silk and smearing a mix of soft butter, garlic, oregano,parm cheese, salt and pepper on the corn. Then re-cover with the husk and cook on the grill. My GF likes to serve it with the buttered slice of bread to act as a holder and butter dispenser.
Sounds like Paula Dean would approve of this!!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 5, 2008)

JohnL said:


> I'm a fan of peeling back the husk, removing the silk and smearing a mix of soft butter, garlic, oregano,parm cheese, salt and pepper on the corn. *Then re-cover with the husk *and cook on the grill. My GF likes to serve it with the buttered slice of bread to act as a holder and butter dispenser.
> Sounds like Paula Dean would approve of this!!!!!


 
Geez, when I said for AC to do that instead of using foil I was only kidding. I had no idea it was actually a method . Cool


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 5, 2008)

This is my set, I have 4 sets, but since there are now 5 of us I need another one. Only problem is my son won't touch corn on the cob, or any type of corn!! I think there is something seriously wrong with that boy....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 6, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Geez, when I said for AC to do that instead of using foil I was only kidding. I had no idea it was actually a method . Cool


Pacanis I do the use the husks all the time.  I do seal them in foil if they are going in the oven, more for storage after cooking and mess prevention, but on the grill, it's husks only.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 6, 2008)

*Okay, I told you all that I would give that lime juice, cumin, chili powder concoction a try and I did. Melted the butter,mixed in all the ingredients and slathered it on one ear of corn. Only one! It was very good, but I couldn't taste the corn at all. There was no point putting on corn at all. I could  mix that in mashed potatoes and it would have been delicious. Sorry, guys. I will always be a corn purist (butter and salt only) as long as Michigan keeps growing that fantastic corn! *


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 6, 2008)

I add sugar to the boiling water. Then just salt, pepper and butter. 
I always make extra because I love it the next day, cold, plain, eating it over the sink. - guilty pleasure!

We eat only white, or cream & sugar (white/yellow mix) 

One of the +s living here is local growers have fresh corn almost year round.  YUM, YUM!                                    



​


----------

